
Exception management at the heart of artificial intelligence performance - f055
https://medium.com/processone/exception-management-at-the-heart-of-artificial-intelligence-performance-e9a4dafefc03
======
mickael
What I find interesting is to link exception handling in real or virtual
process to the way we handle it in programming languages.

Exception handling is one of the main difference between a junior and senior
programmer. Beginner programmers will often struggle getting their code
working in real life due to their focus on the ideal code path.

It also reminds me of Erlang "Let it crash" philosophy: you cannot always
handle all possible errors that can happen in real situation and it is often
best to design your system to be able to cope and recover from transient
unexpected errors. This is at the heart of Erlang worker and supervisor
architecture design.

